
Show HN: Webshot – Screenshot Websites as a Service (Open Source) - deam
https://webshot.deam.io/
======
daoudc
Nice idea, but entering my website ([https://drawa.live](https://drawa.live))
the link doesn't get updated, and entering the URL manually gives an error.

